# ALT1-C vs MBII



## nikkicourtney (Jul 22, 2012)

Hi all, 
I have a wonderful ALT1-C Black, and i love it. Unfortunately, a few weeks ago i was chatting with Dan from Timeless watch exchange (an amazing guy, knowledgable and helpful to the point where I almost drove to Texas to give him a bottle of whiskey), he happened to mention that he had an orange MBII, and would give me a great price on my ALT1.
I went back and forth with the idea of trading in (and even tried selling it), finally deciding that i was unwilling to lose a couple of thousand $ after a few months of ownership... unfortunately... the ...doubt... remains...!!!
So, i'm looking for some assistance. Did i do the right thing by keeping my Black, or should i have opted to loose some cash and switch to the orange?
Thoughts?


----------



## CaptLeslie (May 15, 2011)

For me I would keep the Alt1-C and start saving for the MBII. You might find a pre-owned MBII and with the same investment have 2 great watches! Every few months I have seen some nice MBII's for sale at some pretty good deals! The Alt1-C is a classic looking watch that I think you will miss! If all you want is 1 watch in your collection then I think the MBII is the more versatile and unique of the 2 watches and the trade would be worth it! As a sole watch representing the best of Bremont the MBII would be my choice! I guess it all comes down to how bad you want that MBII! Which ever way you go, you will be left with a great watch! Good luck in your choice! Cheers Jim


----------



## kaiserphoenix (Jan 2, 2011)

Yeah I agree. If it was your ONLY watch, then the MBII is the one to go for, however, i think having both would be the ideal situation!!


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

Hello,
I am of a different opinion--go with the MBII. Here's why: The MB II, as compared to the ALT1-C, represents something that's uniquely Bremont. A rubber "shock absorber", a neat ball bearing indexed inner bezel, an iron cage to resist magnetic effects, and a watch that supposedly can take an ejection seat ride; a nice cachet at least.

On the other hand (and with all due respect), the ALT1-C, while a very nice watch, is just another two register chronograph; nothing too special. 

Both watches have chronometer certified movement; a wash.

Good luck with your choice.

heb


----------



## AMP (Jul 7, 2012)

I got my first direct exposure to Bremont last week when I was able to visit an AD that had most of the line in stock. I tried on most of the ALT1 line as well as the MBII and found myself drawn to the ALT1-C with the black face and band. I liked the MBII, but some of features of the ALT1-C had me hooked. 

Fortunately, I wasn't in an impulse-buying mood as after I took some time to think about it and did some research I realized that a purchase of the ALT1-C would be a violation of one of my personal rules in that it's too similar in function and (to a lesser extent) looks to other watches I own. The MBII, on the other hand, is very unique to the brand and is quite striking an an understated way. The fact that the barrel is available in orange sealed it for me.

I'll likely purchase the MBII along with a Ball that caught my eye and save the ALT1-C for a later date.

Now, if I were faced with the situation that you are in I would likely keep the ALT1-C and save for the MBII. Fortunately, the MBII is not a limited production piece and will likely continue to be offered well into the future. I would have a hard time justifying a significant loss on the ALT1-C just to go sideways.

Great deals can always be had as there's always someone with inventory approaching a month, quarter, or year end. Maintain a good relationship with your AD and he'll likely take good care of you in the future.


----------



## nikkicourtney (Jul 22, 2012)

These are all good points, and hearing them is like the argument that i'm having with myself.
Heb, you are the voice of my inner demon! I completely agree that the MB is something special, and although the ALT is similar to a number of other watches (my tag day/date carrera being one of them), it's clearly set apart by its build and clean, clear dial (I get more compliments on the Bremont, although more people do notice the Tag). All the points you make are the reasons i'm considering trading!
However, all the other points are valid (and extra credit goes to Capt. Leslie - as the coolest guy to haunt these forums, and one of the chosen few to have ejected himself from an airplane in order to get his red MB). Having both will be my new goal, and this way I can take my time and look for a good deal, while enjoying the ALT.
Thanks for the help lads, when i'm wrestling with my inner demons (now named "Heb"), I can look at this and know i've made the right choice.
Nick


----------



## CaptLeslie (May 15, 2011)

Thanks for the compliment! What I do to sooth my watch addiction is to buy a few new straps to make my old watches feel and look new! One nice thing about straps is they can go from watch to watch! The Bremont canvas straps and GasGasBones straps are fairly inexpensive or you could add a Bremont Vintage strap for a little more that is to die for!!! When you finally get that MBII, all these straps will fit it also! And finally you can go a little wild and find a strap maker to make you something no one else has and you will have an exclusive combo! Cheers Jim ).


----------



## nolanz14 (Dec 12, 2009)

I agree with heb and the combination of quality, aesthetics and specs under the hood sealed it for me and that's why my first Bremont was this guy:









Congrats on your red barrel capt!

OP best of luck with your choice. I do love the ALT1-C/CR and hope to have one in my collection some day.


----------



## nikkicourtney (Jul 22, 2012)

Nice combo Cap.
I was lucky, i got the brown vintage, black canvas, black leather and the bracelet with my ALt.
A good start to my strap collection!
I was less worried about what was under the hood, as all the Bremont's seem to be built like a brick sh*t house, and being a school teacher, they arent exactly taking a beating.
But you are right, the aesthetics are something special - the flash of orange is nice, and uniquely Bremont.... oh well... next time!


----------



## valdarrant (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: ALT1-C vs MBII with more all do respect*

I have never had anyone refer to my ALT1C as just "another two register chronograph." Now granted I do make this watch look good. (kidding kidding)

Every comment I have ever gotten on the watch has been more than just a polite "that's nice." Many of which have led to a "I want one" On the other hand it is a bit smallish compared to my daily beater as seen in the last pic.


----------



## nikkicourtney (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: ALT1-C vs MBII with more all do respect*

Love the last one mate... Panerai if i'm not mistaken!!! The single pusher and huge size give it away every time (also helpful for calling superhero's).
Love the Cream, truly a classic!


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: ALT1-C vs MBII with more all do respect*

MBII


----------



## KenJ (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: ALT1-C vs MBII with more all do respect*

My 2 cents: 
I also was torn between the ALT1C or the MBII, I chose the ALT1/C in cream. Suggest that you consider swapping out the black dial for either the cream or anthracite dial. These 2 colored dials are truly unique and beautiful and sets the Alt1-C apart from every other Chrono. Bremont will switch out for a few hudred dollars and , you get a brand new look. In the end I chose the elegant simplicity of the ALT1 over the MB11 and suggest you keep the ALT1-C (with a different colored face). for me the MBII although beautiful and unique had a few too many contrasting colors for a true pilots watch. The cream face ALT-1-C with the anthracite subdials is truly a spectacular example of pure function, simplicity and beauty. No matter, never regret & just save for the next one (MBII or other) . Dan of timeless will always give you a great deal.


----------



## FlyPenFly (May 18, 2009)

*Re: ALT1-C vs MBII with more all do respect*

Both but my preference is the ALT-1C.

Whatever they did the movement on mine has made it bulletproof. I've taken hard falls from faulty climbing hardware, speedboats in extremely rough seas, and even a few judo throws... and the watch still runs COSC. I'm impressed how shock resistant the watch is.


----------



## TK-421 (Mar 11, 2010)

*Re: ALT1-C vs MBII with more all do respect*

i love that watch.



valdarrant said:


> I have never had anyone refer to my ALT1C as just "another two register chronograph." Now granted I do make this watch look good. (kidding kidding)
> 
> Every comment I have ever gotten on the watch has been more than just a polite "that's nice." Many of which have led to a "I want one" On the other hand it is a bit smallish compared to my daily beater as seen in the last pic.


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

I would never sell the ALT .. ESP if u bought it new ! U would lose a ton of money .. 2000 USD loss is no joke !
I personally like the chronograph more than mb2 .. And u could find mb2 at a great price preowned. 
My advice ..

Start Saving.


----------

